# eth0: Detected Tx Unit Hang

## sapparod

It seem like I have problem with network card. The following is error message from kernel.

My machine has 2 network card builtin. It seem that only eth0 have problem. The connection to the interface go up and down every often.

Anyone have seen this error please advise.

Thanks.

/var/log/message/

Sep  7 09:16:03 localhost 0000:0d:00.0: eth0: Detected Tx Unit Hang:

Sep  7 09:16:05 localhost 0000:0d:00.0: eth0: Detected Tx Unit Hang:

Sep  7 09:16:07 localhost 0000:0d:00.0: eth0: Detected Tx Unit Hang:

Sep  7 09:16:09 localhost 0000:0d:00.0: eth0: Detected Tx Unit Hang:

Sep  7 09:16:16 localhost 0000:0d:00.0: eth0: Link is Up 1000 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: RX/TX

dmesg

0000:0d:00.0: eth0: Detected Tx Unit Hang:

  TDH                  <bd>

  TDT                  <a9>

  next_to_use          <a9>

  next_to_clean        <bb>

buffer_info[next_to_clean]:

  time_stamp           <2ea0125b>

  next_to_watch        <bd>

  jiffies              <2ea0138c>

  next_to_watch.status <0>

0000:0d:00.0: eth0: Detected Tx Unit Hang:

  TDH                  <bd>

  TDT                  <a9>

  next_to_use          <a9>

  next_to_clean        <bb>

buffer_info[next_to_clean]:

  time_stamp           <2ea0125b>

  next_to_watch        <bd>

  jiffies              <2ea01454>

  next_to_watch.status <0>

0000:0d:00.0: eth0: Detected Tx Unit Hang:

  TDH                  <bd>

  TDT                  <a9>

  next_to_use          <a9>

  next_to_clean        <bb>

buffer_info[next_to_clean]:

  time_stamp           <2ea0125b>

  next_to_watch        <bd>

  jiffies              <2ea0151c>

  next_to_watch.status <0>

0000:0d:00.0: eth0: Detected Tx Unit Hang:

  TDH                  <bd>

  TDT                  <a9>

  next_to_use          <a9>

  next_to_clean        <bb>

buffer_info[next_to_clean]:

  time_stamp           <2ea0125b>

  next_to_watch        <bd>

  jiffies              <2ea015e4>

  next_to_watch.status <0>

Here are my kernel and system info

Linux localhost 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 #1 SMP Tue Mar 3 21:09:10 ICT 2009 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU E2200 @ 2.20GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

0d:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82573V Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Copper) (rev 03)

0f:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82573L Gigabit Ethernet Controller

----------

